# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Gía vé máy bay đi Singapore, Jakarta

## vemaybayvietmy

*Gía vé máy bay đi Singapore, Jakarta
*
Tại Viêt Nam *Đại lý vé máy bay Việt Mỹ* rất hân hạnh được làm đại lý chính thức của hãng hàng không *Lion Air*.

Chúng tôi xin cam kết đem lại cho các bạn các chuyến bay:  *Hồ Chí Minh - Singapore và Hồ Chí Minh - Jakarta Indonesia* giá thấp nhất.

*1/ Các chuyến bay mỗi ngày của Lion Air từ Sài Gòn đi Singapore và ngược lại*



*Các hạng đặt chỗ trên Lion Air*



Quý khách đặt sớm tại *Việt Mỹ* còn  các hạng đặt chỗ V, T thì giá tương đối thấp. Chỉ có 1.350.000vnd/ 1 vé,  tương đương 63USD ( đã bao gồm thuế, lệ phí sân bay, hành lý 20kg).

*2/ Các chuyến bay mỗi ngày của Lion Air từ Sài Gòn đi Jakartavà ngược lại*



*Giá vé máy bay Lion Air Sài Gòn đi Jakarta, Indonesia* trung bình 3.550.000VND, tương đương 163USD ( đã bao gồm thuế, lệ phí sân bay, hành lý 20kg).

Ngoài ra còn nhiều hành trình mà *Lion Air* vận chuyển. Để biết thêm chi tiết Quý khách vui lòng liện hệ trực tiếp cho *Việt Mỹ* !

*3/ Sơ đồ đường bay của Lion Air*



*4 – Lịch sử phát triển của Lion Air*

*Lion Air* là một hãng hàng không tại *Jakatar, Indonesia*. Hãng có 35 điểm bay nội địa , và các chuyến bay thường xuyên đến* singapore* và *malaysia*. Tên đầy đủ của hãng PT Lion Mentari Airlines. Trụ sở chính đặt tại sân bay quốc tế Soekarno-Hatta ,*Jakarta*.
Hãng được thành lập từ tháng 10 năm 1999, và bắt đầu hoạt động vào ngày  30 tháng 7 năm 2000. Hãng sử dụng máy bayBoeing 737-200 là chính .

*Lion Air* hiện nay đang vận hành các  máy bay Boeing 737-900ER, Boeing 737-300, 400 và Boeing MD-90. Để đáp  ứng nhu cầu cao trong vận chuyển bằng đường hàng không, *Lion Air*  chọn đội máy bay Boeing – rất hiệu quả và được trang bị các máy bay  thương mại một lối đi hiện đại nhất trên thế giới. Sự gia nhập của thành  viên mới là Boeing 737-900ER vào đội máy bay của Lion Aircho phép chúng  tôi cung cấp liên tục các chuyến bay với giá phải chăng tới nhiều điểm  đến hơn.

Ở Lion Air, *Việt Mỹ* luôn mong muốn mang tới cho hành khách một chút mới lạ bởi *Việt Mỹ* tin tưởng vào việc cung cấp giá trị cho đồng tiền quý vị bỏ ra và những dịch vụ chất lượng.
*
KHOẢNG KHÔNG*
Cabin của chiếc Boeing 737-900ER mới đuợc tăng cường của chúng  tôi được thiết kế để đem lại cho quý vị nhiều khoảng không. Đó là nơi để  quý vị có thể nghỉ ngơi, thả lỏng người và thư giãn. Hãy bay hạng  thương gia với khoảng cách giữa các dãy ghế là 38’’.
*
THOẢI MÁI VỚI GHẾ DA*
Sang trọng chưa từng có, Boeing 737-900ER mới của Lion Air tự hào về  khoảng để chân rộng rãi và thêm hai nấc ngả ra sau của ghế da rất thoải  mái, vì vậy quý vị có thể thả lỏng người và thư giãn trong khi bay.*

BỮA ĂN*
Khi đã thoải mái với chiếc ghế ngồi, quý vị có thể ngồi tựa vào sau và thưởng thức những tiện nghi mà Lion Air đem tới.
Đối với chuyến bay từ *Singapore đi Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh và Singapore đi Bali*, chúng tôi mời quý vị dùng nước uống và đồ ăn. Đối với những chuyến bay khác, có thể mua nước uống và đồ ăn.
Hành khách ở hạng thương gia sẽ được mời dùng nước uống trước khi bay,  còn thức ăn và đồ uống nóng sẽ được đem tới cho quý vị thưởng thức trên  tất cả các chuyến bay.
Quý khách hãy đặt vé sớm để có giá tốt nhất

*Hãy đến với Việt Mỹ giá rẻ mỗi ngày – Uy tín làm nên thương Việt Mỹ
**ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY VIỆT MỸ
52 TÂN KỲ TÂN QUÝ, P. TÂY THẠNH, Q. TÂN PHÚ
TEL : (08)38909936/37 – FAX : (08) 39 755 447
DĐ : 0915.699.971 – 0915.699.901
EMAIL : VEMAYBAYVIETMY@GMAIL.COM
Nick yahoo & Skype: VEMAYBAYVIETMY, VIETMYAIR, VIETMYAIR01, VIETMYAIR02
**Website: www.vemaybayvietmy.com
www.phongvevietmy.com*

----------

